# Auflösung wird nicht Erkannt



## linber (31. März 2010)

*Auflösung wird nicht Erkannt*

Hallo zusammen,

  ich habe zurzeit ein Problem mit meinem PC, uns zwar kann ich nur noch eine Auflösung von  maximal 1280x720 statt 1920x1200 einstellen, der Bildschirm wird nur als Standard Monitor erkannt.

  Hier ein paar Technische Daten:
  Bildschirm: Yuraku 24`` 1920x1200
  Grafikkarte: XFX GTX280 XXX, Treiber 196.21
                           ATI X300SE (zum testen, gleiches Problem)
                           Onboard Grafikkarte nForce 980a 512MB (aktuell in Betrieb, gleiches      Problem)
  Mainboard: Asus Crosshair II Formula (Bios 2402)


  Was ich bis jetzt schon versucht habe:

·         Anderen Monitor: Xerox 17“ 1280x1024, iiyama 1600x1200, bei beiden wird der Monitor und die Auflösung richtig Erkannt.
·         Andere Grafikkarten (siehe oben)
·         Anderes DVI Kabel
·         Yuraku an einem andern PC getestet, Bildschirm und Auflösung wird richtig Erkannt 
·         Yuraku Eingeschickt, Antwort: Ich bin zu dumm zum Auflösung Einstellen. (meine Worte)
·         Festplatte Formatiert Windows 7 64bit neu Installiert
·         Mainboard: BIOS neu drauf gespielt 


  Was könnte ich noch versuchen? Schon mal im Voraus Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Communicator (31. März 2010)

*AW: Auflösung wird nicht Erkannt*

Hi, was für eine Bildwiederholfrequenz hast Du eingestellt ??

70 oder 75 Hz ??

Stelle es auf jeden Fall auf 70 Hz, die Veränderung bestätigen, dann starte neu.

Gruß.


----------



## -Masterchief- (31. März 2010)

*AW: Auflösung wird nicht Erkannt*

Vielleicht den Graka Treiber neu druf


----------



## linber (31. März 2010)

*AW: Auflösung wird nicht Erkannt*

Hallo zusammen,




Communicator schrieb:


> Hi, was für eine Bildwiederholfrequenz hast Du eingestellt ??
> 
> 70 oder 75 Hz ??
> 
> ...




Das habe ich vergessen dazuzuschreiben ich habe nur die  Bildwiederholfrequenzen 50, 59 und 60 Hz zur Auswahl,
50 Hz nimmt er an aber ohne Änderung, 59 Hz hat er als Standardeinstellung und 60 Hz nimmt er nicht an.



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Vielleicht den Graka Treiber neu druf



Ich habe schon verschiedene Treiber versucht, aber immer die gleiche niedrige Auflösung.


----------



## -Masterchief- (31. März 2010)

*AW: Auflösung wird nicht Erkannt*

Hmm bin grad am überlegen was es sein könnte


----------



## linber (31. März 2010)

*AW: Auflösung wird nicht Erkannt*

Ich habe den Bildschim gerade mit einem VGA Kabel angeschlossen und kann  jetzt höhere Auflösungen bei 60 Hz einstellen als mit einem DVI Kabel, wenn ich in der nvidia Systemsteuerung auf Auflösung hinzufügen gehe kann ich eine Auflösung von 1920x1200 einstellen.  Aber in Spielen kann ich diese Auflösung nicht Auswählen.

Gruß, linber


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. April 2010)

*AW: Auflösung wird nicht Erkannt*

Hä ? aber warum klappt das nicht mit dem DVI Kabel ? :?


----------



## linber (1. April 2010)

*AW: Auflösung wird nicht Erkannt*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Hä ? aber warum klappt das nicht mit dem DVI Kabel ? :?



Das ist die grosse Frage. Ist es vieleicht möglich das es am Mainboard oder an der CPU liegt, wenn ja wie könnte ich die beiden Testen?


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. April 2010)

*AW: Auflösung wird nicht Erkannt*

Daran wirds bstimmt nicht liegen aber sag mal wie alt ist dein Monitor den schon ??


----------



## linber (1. April 2010)

*AW: Auflösung wird nicht Erkannt*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Daran wirds bstimmt nicht liegen aber sag mal wie alt ist dein Monitor den schon ??



Hallo Masterchief

den Monitor habe ich am 30.05.09 gekauft.


----------



## -Masterchief- (4. April 2010)

*AW: Auflösung wird nicht Erkannt*

Ok dann weiss ich schonma dass er nicht sonderlich alt ist.
Also vlt is der aber trotzdem defek
Hmm guck ma vielleicht is ja der DVI anschluss hinten irgendwie defekt.
Hast du bei DVI i-welche Bildfehler o.Ä ?
Vlt ein Bios Update


----------



## linber (9. April 2010)

*AW: Auflösung wird nicht Erkannt*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Ok dann weiss ich schonma dass er nicht sonderlich alt ist.
> Also vlt is der aber trotzdem defek
> Hmm guck ma vielleicht is ja der DVI anschluss hinten irgendwie defekt.
> Hast du bei DVI i-welche Bildfehler o.Ä ?
> Vlt ein Bios Update



Hallo Masterchief

da ich Beruflich unterwegs bin und leider Probleme mit meinem UMTS Stick hatte konnte ich mich leider nicht eher melden und ich komme auch die nächsten 2 Wochen nicht nach Hause so das ich mir den Stecker auch nicht Anschauen kann. Das Bios habe ich schon auf die vorherige Version zurückgesetzt aber ohne Änderung, habe jetzt wieder das neue Bios drauf. Bildfehler hatte ich bis auf die niedrige Auflösung keine. Sobald der Bildschirm hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS VK266H oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS VW266H wieder Lieferbar ist werde ich in mir Bestellen und den mal Testen wenn er funktioniert ist es gut wenn nicht schicke ich in wieder zurück und mache weiter mit der Fehlersuche.


----------

